# Adaptability points clarification



## skumar.dellm (Aug 17, 2015)

I am interested to apply for FSW program. I have a clarification w.r.t Adaptability factor, this is another area to claim points.

I am the main applicant and my spouse has a close relative cousin brother, who is residing in Canada from past many years and he is a PR. (Spouse father's elder brother son).

1. Can I claim points showing him as my spouse close relative
2. in such case, what document proofs are must

with the below documents, can I prove the brother relation to my spouse
a. father-in-law passport (to show a common parent)
b. father-in-law brother's passport (to show a common parent)
c. spouse passport (no birth certificate) & SSC 
d. cousin brother's passport, visa docs, tax records at Canada

Please help


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you sure you still get points for this? I don't see it mentioned here
How can I get the most possible points for the Adaptability factor under the Federal Skilled Worker program?
nor here:
Express Entry – Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) Criteria


----------



## skumar.dellm (Aug 17, 2015)

EVHB said:


> Are you sure you still get points for this? I don't see it mentioned here
> How can I get the most possible points for the Adaptability factor under the Federal Skilled Worker program?
> nor here:
> Express Entry – Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) Criteria


Please refer the statement in the given link.
How can I get the most possible points for the Adaptability factor under the Federal Skilled Worker program?

point mentioned is "you or your accompanying spouse have a qualifying relative in Canada (5 points)"

but in the other link, the points for close relative is not mentioned. I guess there are ways to earn points for the scenario described by me. please check and let me know.


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

skumar.dellm said:


> I am interested to apply for FSW program. I have a clarification w.r.t Adaptability factor, this is another area to claim points.
> 
> I am the main applicant and my spouse has a close relative cousin brother, who is residing in Canada from past many years and he is a PR. (Spouse father's elder brother son).
> 
> ...


Unfortunately cousin brother/sister/uncle/aunt is not accepted.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

skumar.dellm said:


> I am the main applicant and my spouse has a close relative cousin brother, who is residing in Canada from past many years and he is a PR. (Spouse father's elder brother son).



A father's eldest brother's son is not a cousin brother as no such thing exists. They are a cousin.




> 1. Can I claim points showing him as my spouse close relative


Is a cousin a close relative? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## skumar.dellm (Aug 17, 2015)

thanks all for your inputs. Meanwhile, I have done some more research and found CRS score calculated was not too satisfactory. (with the given details of my education, experience, age and other stuff, I get around 340). 

I think there is no point even to apply for express entry as I see the minimum points scored for receiving invitation was 471 from Express Entry. almost 130 points gap. it will not be so easy to get those points. 

my badness. I lost hopes!!!


----------

